# Bull reds... need help!



## fisherman123 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello everyone im kinda new to fishing and ive wanted to catch a bull red for a while now but they seem to be very elusive for me. help needed!


----------



## neckfat (Jan 16, 2011)

They aren't too hard to catch, landing them from shore can be a problem. I've hooked a good number, but landed few. You need to watch the tides, put in your time, and use live bait. Find a place where the water is moving generally works better. I don't know the rules in TX, but take a photo with a big red and keep the mid-20 inch sized fish for eatin'. Good luck!


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Fisherman123 - Considering you live and probably fish the Galveston Metro complex, your best bet and time for bullreds is during the tail end of September into October along the surf zone from the Galveston jetties south to the Freeport\Surfside jetties. I would recommend fishing the North jetty at Surfside during the month of October....soak cut bait mullet on a 12/0 circle hook, 80lb clear mono leader approximately 6 - 10ft long and a surf rod that has a stiff tip around 10+ ft backed by 20lb test clear mono on a reel that can hold at least 200 - 250 yards of 20lb test. Fishing from the jetties, you can simply cast out beyond the breakers and soak a cut mullet...you will eventually hook up but you need to put the time in to do so. High slack tide is the best and if you can time that within the last 2 hours before sunset....you will increase your odds on scoring a Gulf bullred.


----------



## saltH2O pheen (Apr 14, 2008)

Cracked crab, big mullet heads, live mullet and fresh dead mullet


----------



## easycheese (Sep 3, 2012)

Head over to LA and fish holly beach last to weekend( one day trips) me and my buddy's have got about 20 bulls and a few under 27' all off the surf. Let me know more then happy to meet ya down there.



I know this is an older post just dropping some good info


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

Just had an awesome day yesterday myself at Holly Beach. Two of my soldiers and I headed down from FT Polk and busted three Bull reds, all over 25 pounds. There were other guys fishing and said the reds were snatching up cut/dead croakers all day. We didn't have any so we cast netted some mullets in the surf. Tide was coming in, and about 2 hours past low tide, at about 5pm, the fun began. It was dead all day until then, and dropped off pretty quick at sunset. We were catching some big gaff top cats most of the day as well.


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

I knows it's A older thread but...From High Island Texas to McFaddin beach /sea rim is about the best Bull fishery in Texas. Start hitting it first full moon in September. from my observatIon the run Peaks end of September first of October. When I say peak I'm talking shear numbers of over sized reds. Whatever you can handle . I got 27 in 7 hours two Sept. Ago and left them biting. Theyre stIll thIck rIght. Ill lInk a few reports. The bull black drum get faIrly thIck In november but theIr surf run Is usually march. You can get bull reds all through winter in these areas. Mullet , whiting, live croaker, and I always put out a whole blue crab.


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

Couple of my old reports

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15245&start=0

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15591

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=16030


----------

